# jawfish



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello, I'm going to have a 55 gallon tank and I was trying to get info on jaw fish. I heard many times people will make tanks specifically for them because they are picky. I plan on having many corals and other fish (at least one clown and prob. a royal gramma). Do you guys think a jawfish would do alright?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

The Royal Gramma will possibly fight the jawfish for it's hiding spots. other than that the clown will be a good tank make. be careful with your live rock and stacking because jawfish like to dig underneath and could cause a land slide. you should use eggcrate or somthing else to stand the RL on so it'll keep it steady.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

How deep is your sandbed? You need at least 4" to be secure.

I would make a DIY PVC burrow. After you acclimate him, be sure you but the bag upside down and make him go into the burrow. A first night is always very , very stressful for Jawfish ,and having a set burrow is great for them. It also ensures that he would always be where you want him, not disturbing anything.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Cody said:


> How deep is your sandbed? You need at least 4" to be secure.
> 
> I would make a DIY PVC burrow. After you acclimate him, be sure you but the bag upside down and make him go into the burrow. A first night is always very , very stressful for Jawfish ,and having a set burrow is great for them. It also ensures that he would always be where you want him, not disturbing anything.


Wow. Great idea. Do you have first hand experience with this?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

No, but I will be getting a Yellow Headed once I upgrade. Here is a great link that shows how to make it.
DIY Jawfish House - Nano-Reef.com Forums


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i saw this like a month ago on that forum and decided im def. doing it for my next tank. its super sweet, i just gotta get ahold of a decent size barnicle. i know you could use a piece of shell or rock in place of it but i like the way the barnicle looks.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That is a great idea cody. i wish i had though that when i had my own, but he enjoyed digging up throughout the whole tank.


----------



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW! That is such a good idea; thanks for sharing that Cody  I definitely want a jawfish now.


----------

